# LA Fitness: I just make a big mistake?



## BlackLabelSDMF (Nov 7, 2002)

Hey everybody. Need some feedback on something. Just signed up for the local LA Fitness and have a feeling I made a mistake. I have been training for about 2 years now but needed to move onto either a few more things for a home gym or go to a gym. My parents decided to get one of them family plans so I figured what hell I will give the place a try. well, I went today to sign the papers and was not impressed. I mean I swear I think the the damn baby sitting area is bigger then the free weight area. They had lots of machines but again the free weights were lacking, crowded too. Plus they dont call it a gym but a "Sports Club". I dunno Im really beginning to think it was mistake. Its not what I pictured in a gym you know? I didnt get a good look around so Id like it if you could fill me in on some stuff. Its the one in Corona, CA so if any of who have trained at that one or any other of the"Sports Clubs"  id appreciate it if you could give me some fedback on the place before its too late to get my parents money back. thanks.

-Cole


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm surprised!  Our LA Fitness has a large area for kids.

By any chance, did they buy that gym from another existing gym?
I heard LA fitness did that crap up in Atlanta and bought the Australian Body works which is RAT HOLE in my opinion.  (At least the one in Roswell... in case earwax is reading this!)


----------



## seyone (Nov 7, 2002)

I generally try to stay from the big health club type gyms out there.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 8, 2002)

Why did you sign up after seeing the place?  Joining a gym should be like test driving a car...get a guest pass and actually work out there for a week before joining...make sure it's got everything you want.  

I have recently started training (and working) at a local smaller gym and it's amazing because even at peak hours (5:30 to 7:30pm) there are maybe five people in there and I have never seen anyone go near the power rack.  Chain gyms are good for ogling hot women and that's about it...which is quickly outweighed by banging your head against the wall waiting for equipment or dealing with all the other tools in there.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 8, 2002)

Didn't you get a free one week pass to see if you like it before you joined?

Regardless, if you dislike it that much, get your money back.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Nov 8, 2002)

yeah chains realy to tend to be pretty bad with exceptions of powerhouses and some golds. Where iam at now there is only 1 gym in town but its realy decent. Its kinda funny because iam the only one who ever seems to use the powerlifting pad


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Didn't you get a free one week pass to see if you like it before you joined?
> 
> Regardless, if you dislike it that much, get your money back.



If I remember correctly with my contract, I had 3 days to cancel and get my refund!

I USED to like my LA Fitness but no longer!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly with my contract, I had 3 days to cancel and get my refund!



Yes, I believe that most places have a 3 day grace period where you can cancel. It also applies to such things as mortgages, insurance policies, etc.


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Imagine doing that on a mortgage.  

"Ummmn.. Fin. Consultant, I'd like to exercise the 3 day cancel clause and revoke my contract  !"


----------



## BlackLabelSDMF (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Why did you sign up after seeing the place?  Joining a gym should be like test driving a car...get a guest pass and actually work out there for a week before joining...make sure it's got everything you want.
> 
> I have recently started training (and working) at a local smaller gym and it's amazing because even at peak hours (5:30 to 7:30pm) there are maybe five people in there and I have never seen anyone go near the power rack.  Chain gyms are good for ogling hot women and that's about it...which is quickly outweighed by banging your head against the wall waiting for equipment or dealing with all the other tools in there.



Well they wont just give you a free pass but you can get one from someone else who goes there but the people I know who go there already used up thier guest passes (you get like one per person or something like that). Those are the same people who "swore" they had tons of weights and was a good gym. Maybe they didn't know what I meant. But yeah you are right I should have somehow gone in and asked if I could atleast look around. My mistake. Just I assumed (know where that gets ya hahaha) that a gym was a gym and that as long as you can find a good time with less people and I will go whenever to get my workout in then it wouldnt be too bad.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe that most places have a 3 day grace period where you can cancel. It also applies to such things as mortgages, insurance policies, etc.



This is not out of generosity, it is state law, in most states anyway.

NYSC's are generally pretty good.  But I lift at a local powerlifting gym now.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BlackLabelSDMF *_
> 
> Well they wont just give you a free pass but you can get one from someone else who goes there but the people I know who go there already used up thier guest passes (you get like one per person or something like that). Those are the same people who "swore" they had tons of weights and was a good gym. Maybe they didn't know what I meant. But yeah you are right I should have somehow gone in and asked if I could atleast look around. My mistake. Just I assumed (know where that gets ya hahaha) that a gym was a gym and that as long as you can find a good time with less people and I will go whenever to get my workout in then it wouldnt be too bad.




Give it a little time and things will end up alright. Sounds like you got it at a good price, with the way things seem to go now days the gym rates seem to keep going up and up. Every time I've had to switch gyms it's taken a few weeks to get used to the people and new equipment.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 8, 2002)

i know it's also a law in California.  everyone likes something different in a gym.  i personally don't like la fitness, bally's or 24 hour fitness but plenty of people do.  

if it's only been 2 days you can get out of it still!  (maybe you'd prefer powerhouse or world gym or even golds.  you can go to their websites and enter your zip to see where the closest one is)

good luck!


----------



## Duncan (Nov 8, 2002)

I used to work out at the LA fitness in my area.  They had ALOT of good, solid equipment, and the dumbbells went up to 150 lbs.  4 or 5 flat benches 4 inclines, 5 squat racks, I could go on.  You have to stay out of those places during peak hours or you will be subjected to the douche bags who walk around in spandex and worry about what everyone else is doing.  I used to go at 5 am and loved it.  I go to a real gym now, though.


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> This is not out of generosity, it is state law, in most states anyway.
> ...




TP,

My friend just visited NYSC in Manhattan and stated he paid $40 for a day pass.  Any truth to that?


----------



## BlackLabelSDMF (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Duncan *_
> I used to work out at the LA fitness in my area.  They had ALOT of good, solid equipment, and the dumbbells went up to 150 lbs.  4 or 5 flat benches 4 inclines, 5 squat racks, I could go on.  You have to stay out of those places during peak hours or you will be subjected to the douche bags who walk around in spandex and worry about what everyone else is doing.  I used to go at 5 am and loved it.  I go to a real gym now, though.





Yeah I will stick with it for awhile maybe look at this as a "starter gym".  So yeah I will just find a time with the less amount of people I should be alrite.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could be the place is a racket.  You can easily get free week passes though, so if he did he is a sucker.

Usually its $75 per month.


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Could be the place is a racket.  You can easily get free week passes though, so if he did he is a sucker.
> ...



that's what I thought!  I didn't have the heart to tell him Deeann got me in for free.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 9, 2002)

Always walk the floor before you sign up, see if the hours match your schedule, etc


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Duncan *_
> You have to stay out of those places during peak hours or you will be subjected to the douche bags who walk around in spandex and worry about what everyone else is doing.




 always a pack of those pricks isn't there


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> 
> 
> 
> always a pack of those pricks isn't there




That's why I have a pair of headphones to block out 2/3rds of what 's going on around me!


----------

